# This makes me sad/angry



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Today we went to pick up some cat food for Mochi. We went to a petstore I've never been too, and they had two hedgehogs. 

Two hedgehogs, in the same cage, with a wire mesh wheel (even though they had comfort wheels in the back of the store). After looking around at the cat food, I asked to hold the hedgies, since I was curious about their health and such. 

It was a boy and girl, brother and sister, and they were very friendly. However, the boy had what looked like dried kibble or dried poop above his eye, covering part of his eye. They both had long nails, and the girl had poopy feet. The girl also had a little bit of snot or mucus next to her nose, and the boy needed a bath. 

I talked with the owner for a bit, educating them when I could. (I was able to mention babies...she said they were too young. They're 3 months, and I'm not sure when hedgies can breed since I don't plan to breed my girl.) They were eating a mix of hedgehog food and cat food, though the owner said the hedgies only ate the cat food and ignored the hedgehog food. 

I was, as you can tell by now, very annoyed. I debated about it with my dad for a bit (he claims that I can't save every one, but I say that if I have the chance to help them out by telling the shop owner proper care, why would I hesitate to take that chance?) , came home, cried a little, posted this, and now I will go grab my little Mochi girl and cuddle her like crazy.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Did the owner seem receptive to the information you were giving her? I would possibly research more about housing hedgies together, and the age of sexual maturity, and take it back. If she's receptive, you could help her become a responsible hedgehog seller, and she could give them a better life in the store as well as educating their future owners.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

My dad says she didn't really care about the info, but she did ask me a few questions, like how old they should be when she should separate them and how I bathed my girl. (she said she was going to give them baths later)

I'll have plenty of time to take with her some more; they happen to carry all 3 of the foods I'm now feeding Mochi.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Even if she didn't seem super receptive, keep talking about new things when you go back. She'll likely be more open to hearing new information from a loyal customer, so since you'll be going back there you'll be able to build up a rapport. Don't give up! Most of the time when people do the wrong thing for animals, it's just because they don't know any better.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately if they're 3 months old the female is probably pregnant already. Males should be removed from their female siblings by 6-7 weeks of age. Females can often be bred by the time they are 8-10 weeks old but shouldn't be bred until they are over 6 months old.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Yup, thanks! Although once these two guys get sold, I don't know if she's getting any more...she said she got them from a breeder in another town, but when I looked it up I didn't find anyone. I'm thinking this person had an accidental litter...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

They always say they got them from a "breeder" because pet stores consider anyone that breeds is a breeder, regardless of how knowledgeable they are


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little hedgies.  Males can start mating at 6 weeks, so that's extra bad that they weren't separated.

Maybe ask the owner who their supplier is, and do a little research on them. If supplier isn't certified I think there's an agency you can report them to.


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Petstores are just awful! They have no idea what they are doing with those poor hedgies. I remember reading that hedgehogs can breed as young as 8 weeks old (females) and 6 weeks old (males) but it's not good for them and they should not be breed until they are 6 months. 

I got Sonic from a petstore and they were not doing the right things either. He was housed with a female and they feed him only hedgehog food. He also had mites when I got him. 

I feel so bad for those two. I wish I could help them out but sadly I can't. I hope someone gives them good loving homes that know how a hedgehog should be cared for.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

The best I can do is just feed her info and ask to hold them every time I go to check them over. And let her know they could be having babies already.

The male seemed to have a little bump on his forehead. It might have been dirt or maybe a scab, I'm not sure.

This also means someone went home with a pregnant girl. The owner said she bought the whole litter of 6: 3 guys and 2 girls. (yes I know that equals 5...but I'm quoting what she said....so....)


----------

